# Silk Amino Acids (Liquid Silk) in M&P Soap - for an Auss



## topcat (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi guys!

I hope I am doing this right - asking a specific, country-based question... :? 

I have researched  liquid silk and feel it will be a great addition to my Melt & Pour soap recipes, however I have been unable to find an online or mail order supplier in Australia of this.  I will happily buy from o/seas if necessary, however shipping cost is a factor  

Can any Aussie member here help me out with information?  Will be very much appreciated - I will even send you a finished bar of soap for your trouble!


----------



## digit (Sep 5, 2008)

I know there are several Aussies on the board, but until one drops in, maybe this will help.    I only saw powdered forms. I believe the advantage of the hydrolized silk amino acids is that it is lower molecular weight thus more penetrating. If you are looking for the feel, here are a few places:

New Directions in Australia: http://nwd.ecorner.com/epages/newdirect ... 7/169/2308

Escentials of Australia: https://www.escentialsofaustralia.com/php/search.php

Digit


----------



## Becky (Sep 5, 2008)

Topcat, I have added silk to my first batch of soap just this week. I only do CP, because I am just not artistic enough to do M&P   , but I used 2% of the hydrolised silk powder from ww.escentials.com.au. - 
HTH!!


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2008)

*Silk Amino Acids (Liquid Silk) in M&P Soap*

Thanks for the information digit & Becky - that is awesome and I will definitely check those suppliers out.

I am so glad I found this wonderful forum - I'm not on my 'pat malone' anymore!  

TC   xxx


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2008)

*Silk Amino Acids (Liquid Silk) in M&P Soap*

When my first batch with silk is made (AND I am happy with it....) I would like to send each of you (digit & Becky) a bar for your help.

When that time comes I will pm you....  

Tanya (TC)


----------



## digit (Sep 6, 2008)

AAwwwww, thank you Topcat, you just made my day!    But it may be cost prohibitive, I live on the East coast in the States.

Digit


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2008)

> AAwwwww, thank you Topcat, you just made my day!  But it may be cost prohibitive, I live on the East coast in the States.
> 
> Digit



It will be worth it digit, to thankyou for your advice  

I have actually made a CP batch with the silk powder (my 2nd ever!) and it will be ready in around 5 weeks....... :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## jennacouture (Apr 17, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I'm curious on how this turned out! I'm making a batch tonight of MP with Silk! So excited!


----------



## Ancel (Apr 17, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, and may not be relevant anymore. But if you have golden orb spiders in Oz you can use their webs for your silk. It's an almost identical protein to silkworm silk. I just wind it up on my spatula (of course after asking the spider and possibly relocating her), and then stir it into my lye water mix, it dissolves beautifully. Of course if you use a dirty web you'll be left with gunk, but most of those golden orbs like to keep a clean web  
The soap is just lovely afterwards, and so nice and silky. Plus spidersilk harvested this way is sustainable and no silkworms have to die. Even my vegan customers will buy my spidersilk soaps.


----------



## Ancel (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh shoot, now I see you were talking of MP soaps, sorry . . .


----------

